# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  سيرة سيف بن ذي يزن

## أحمد طه

*
العنوان : سيرة سيف بن ذي يزن
المؤلّف : من الثقافة الشعبية

ملحمة شعبية خيالية تروي حكاية سيف بن ذي يزن الملك اليمني الذي طرد الأحباش من اليمن. و بعيداً عن التاريخ، تُحلق السيرة بعيداً في الأسطورة، فتلبس الملك سيف بن ذي يزن لباساً غير بشري، و تجعل له أصولاً جنية، فأمه إحدى ملكات الجن، و له أخت منهن. و تحكي السيرة عن زوجة سيف منية النفوس، و كيف اختطفها الأحباش و استعادها سيف منهم، كما تحكي عن ولده معد يكرب. و تجعل السيرة من سيف موحداً مسلماً على دين إبراهيم الخليل، و من الأحباش وثنيين يعبدون الكواكب و النجوم، رغم أن دين الأحباش كان النصرانية.
و في السيرة إشارات قومية واضحة،كما أن الخيال يجمح بها فيجعل من سيف بن ذي يزن ملكاً متوجاً على الإنس و الجن. و تشير السيرة إلى اختفاء سيف في آخر أيامه لاحقاً بأمه في عالمها. امتدت تأثيرات هذه السيرة على امتداد العالم الإسلامي، فدخلت الأدب الماليزي على أنها سيرة الملك يوسف ذي الليزان، و أثرت في الأدب القصصي في تلك البلاد مع السير العربية الأخرى. تقع السيرة في تسعة عشر مجلداً، و هي واحدة من أطول السير العربية. أنتجت اليمن مسلسلاً عن سيرة حياة سيف بن ذي يزن بالتعاون مع خبرات فنية من سوريا.
ملاحظة : سيف بن ذي يزن شخصية حقيقية و هو ملك يمني حميري عاش في الفترة بين 516 – 574، اشتهر بطرد الأحباش من اليمن، و تولى الملك فيها. نسبه الكلبي فقال: سيف بن ذي يزن بن عافر بن أسلم بن زيد، من أذواء حمير.


** ملحمة "سيرة سيف بن ذي يزن" كاملة **
المجلّد الأوّل (جزء1 - جزء2)، المجلّد الثاني (جزء1 - جزء2)، المجلّد الثالث (جزء1 - جزء2)، المجلّد الرابع (جزء1 - جزء2)
-----------------
"سيرة سيف بن ذي يزن" ملخّصة و مبسّطة للصغار و الناشئة
*

----------

